# Group Tuning



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

When it comes to arrow tuning. Every pro I know makes this the most important part of the arrow flight test.


If arrows dont group it doesnt matter.

Burly Hall has told me he has seen guys group arrows out of tiller more than once.

Each shooter holds and shoot a bow a certain way. Effects arrow flight.


George Dixon says you want to know of arrow is tuned shoot 70 and 80 yrds.
Dean Pridgen agrees

I personnally shoot 20 30 and 40 yrd groups. I know my skill level and what a good group is for my skill level. 

I have used programs before with perfect spined arrows with bad groups.

Had a guy say you notice my arrows arent flying well. He had a 2" group at 50yrds. I said what do you care with that group.

Finding the right arrow can be a challenge at times. Just remember it may not be the arrow causes the promblem for bad form.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm with you 100%! Our motto is "we don't care if you can read Easton on the way down, as long as its in the spot"! I've never said this before... too many people willing to call you a putz for shooting an untuned bow on this site. had an 02' Patriot that tuned (level nok) with a huge low tear, but grouped like a bugger (out to 130 yds to be exact), Tuned it to a bullet hole with a high nok and it would no longer group. Have it your way but I like to hit what I aim at!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*In all my years*

I have seen many bows tuned many different ways. Most work for the pros shooting them.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

If i buy a new bow or make a change and i can slam arrows at 40 and 50 yards with nice groups i leave it alone. I shot my new setup through paper when i bought it. Shot perfect. I didnt touch it at all. I group arrows so tightly that i cringe at the sound of aluminum meeting aluminum.

If it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Good post DB. :smile: 
There are many factors that come into play with individual shooting styles. 
I shoot fingers, and my best groups are with arrows that are too soft with fingers....on the charts.....on the charts my CC should be out a hair, but I shoot better with it dead center.
I can get a bare shaft bullet hole....but after tight group tuning to 50yds....the bullet hole is gone.
I am not scoring or killing paper holes......groups are all that matter to me


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

It is where the arrow ends up that matters not how it got there. :thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Sometimes when tuning others bows*

I may tune the bow to hit tight groups for me. 

But it may hit right or left or up and down for him. 

His grip
way he looks through his peep

If you have tight groups that the best you can ask the bow to do.

Just move the sight to compensate for the shooter.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

form is my killer problem if i don't think before i shoot the arrow is just plane ULGY ! if I get up their think first perfectly straight !


----------



## BOODJA (Apr 8, 2004)

Jay- Your Dangerous When You Think!!!!


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

HERES ONE FOR YA ! I went out to shoot today high & to the left ! cam still in line I have no clue why ? SO i get the paper out left tear so i move my rest over to the left bigger tear ! so i moved it to the right bullet hole :tongue: ok but still hitting high mess with the sight got it back it tune . BUT I HAVE NO REASON WHY THINGS CHANGED ? NONE! I DID'NT CHANGE ONE THING ONE THIS BOW FROM TWO DAYS AGO LAST TIME I SHOT!


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

DB, you have an excellent point. A "perfectly tuned" bow can throw arrows all over the target but a bow thats tuned to the archer is what makes the arrow fly and group correctly.

Like my favorite guy (not) says..."you can either be right or you can be happy" and this applies to bow tuning for sure.

Jon


----------

